# Gtechniq or Swissvax



## Andrew911 (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi folks,

Apologies if this one has been covered.

I had Gtechniq platinum dealer only applied products (covers paint, wheels, glass & interior) on my 997. Have Boxster Spyder landing in May & considering my options.

I was very impressed with the Gtechniq application & a year down the line it still beads very well. A well respected detailing firm has suggested Swissvax. He said that Gtechniq was great for longevity between maintenance but he feels it dulls the paint in comparison to Swissvax. he said he preferred the look of Swissvax to synthetics like Gtechniq (he is also a Gtechniq certified dealer as well). Swissvax would require more maintenance though. This detailers work is outstanding with the best set up I have seen so I do trust these guys.

Wondering what your thoughts are?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Who is the detailer?

True I guess, yes swissvax does look a lot better but as you say it needs a lot more caring for and isn't anywhere near the same durability of gtech. 

I'd say the longest you'd get out of a swissvax wax would be maybe 4 months from one of the longer lasting ones compared with years from gtech


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I think it sums it up well. Gtechnique make great products that work. Your usually going to bet a better depth of shine from a wax than a synthetic sealant but inwouldnt say gtech dumbs down the shine. It's a different sort if shine. If your going to pay somebody to do the work I'd stick with gtech.mif it's something you want to do yourself go with swissvax.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Gtechniq CS and maintain it yourself G wash and C2v3 better resistance to swirls and scratches imho.
Swissvax although will give you that glow/depth and shine will require more maintence and won't give you the ceramic sealants protection like stated above.:thumb:


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Kimo summed it up perfectly


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

If you like to enjoy the advantages of a coating and the looks of a good wax,go for polishangel cosmic {single color version,not multi},brilliant product.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Unless you are a fan of spending 'x' amount of hours cleaning your car and re-applying a layer of wax every month or two I'd go down the Gtechniq route for it's far superior durability.

I'm not convinced by the notion of Gtechniq leaving a visibly inferior finish to Swissvax either...each to their own:tumbleweed:

Chris


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2016)

Waxes give you more of a wet look and coatings more of a mirrow finish.
Would go for the coating , if you wish best out of both worlds you should consider kamikaze infinity wax .
What colour is your car ? Prefer on dark paint waxes and on lighter coloured cars sealant or coating but all comes down to personal preference.


----------



## Andrew911 (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks folks for your advice. Seems Gtechniq is the preferred route. I was intending to go down the Gtechniq route for the Spyder but when i contacted another detailer who's work on you tube looks awesome he threw in a curved ball & suggested Swissvax.

On my current 997 as mentioned i had the gtechniq dealer only applied platinum suite of products which I have been happy with. I believe the platinum for the paint sits between CS Light & CS. Do you guys/girls feel its worth the extra in going for Gtechniq CS. Its meant to offer even greater durability & gloss than platinum. If I did go for CS it would mean going to a different (& non-tested) detailer & does cost more than platinum.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Sounds like you've been happy with the 997 and Gtechniq Andrew.

Why torment yourself with other products and the ifs associated with them?

Go for a repeat with the Platinum.
And if you're fancying a change in a few months, bang some Swissvax on top.
Wont hurt anything.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Never heard of Gtech platinum?


----------



## Andrew911 (Apr 5, 2016)

James_R said:


> Sounds like you've been happy with the 997 and Gtechniq Andrew.
> 
> Why torment yourself with other products and the ifs associated with them?
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Andrew911 (Apr 5, 2016)

Kimo said:


> Never heard of Gtech platinum?


It is their dealer only applied treatments for paint, glass, wheels & interior. For paint it probably falls between their CS Light & CS.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Swissvax now also offer Gtechniq coatings too, as part of the Reep Group partnership.


----------



## Andrew911 (Apr 5, 2016)

I guess I could always add Swissvax on top of the Gtechniq. Right? To get a better gloss & depth.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Andrew911 said:


> I guess I could always add Swissvax on top of the Gtechniq. Right? To get a better gloss & depth.


Yep:thumb:

You will get the surface beading characteristics of the top coating though.
But if the Swissvax gives yu a warmth and depth of gloss that you want then go with that.


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

hmm - i feel a competition at Waxstock coming on. Coat a panel with strips of coatings and high end wax and see how many people can pick out the difference between a wax and a coating. 

With C1 - I would say that the argument that waxes look warmer than coatings holds true but I question this theory with Platinum, CSL, EXO and CS. All four have much better gloss and depth of shine than C1.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Andrew911 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Apologies if this one has been covered.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't bother with any wax at all if you are going to go to the expense of having a detailer detail your car.

Find someone who uses Kamikaze Enrei or ISM is you want show wax looks out of a coating. The Kamikaze has mind blowingly good looks! Or get your favoured detailer to chase some up! :thumb:


----------

